# Worm Treatment



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Worm Treatment 2*

What is a good prevention against worms? or What can you use to get rid of all these worms?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Worms*

All the pigeon supply places sell wormers. Check Foy's or Global's:

Foy’s Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Global Pigeon Supply: http://globalpigeon.com/

Personally I use Global's multi-mix for canker, coccidiosis and worms every few months and I've never seen evidence of worms in my pigeons. Several have been checked during vet visits for other problems and no worms showed up when they were tested, so I think the meds are pretty effective. 

I also periodically use diotomaceous earth (DE) a natural wormer. It kills worms mechanically rather than using toxic chemicals. You can sprinkle it on your pigeons' feed. I'm sure there are other sources, but you can get it from Avian Medicine Chest: www.petmedicinechest.com


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Birdmom,

The idea of natural remedies such as the diotomaceous earth (DE) is interesting. I know Maryco and Reti (I think) are also interested in natural alternatives to medications as a means for cure and for overall good health. Are there any more alternatives in the "medicine chest" that you know of and can advise us all on?

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> . Several have been checked during vet visits for other problems and no worms showed up when they were tested, so I think the meds are pretty effective.
> 
> I also periodically use diotomaceous earth (DE) a natural wormer. It kills worms mechanically rather than using toxic chemicals. You can sprinkle it on your pigeons' feed. I'm sure there are other sources, but you can get it from Avian Medicine Chest: www.petmedicinechest.com



Hi Birdmom, You are right. The key to keeping worms in check is regular treatments. Once worms have reared their ugly heads in a loft or pen, it's very hard to completely erradicate them. Check the sources on the net or in pigeon books. You will often see references to "burning or torching" loft floors to kill them. Regular bleach and disinfectants don't always suffice. I'm not trying to scare anyone, but rather just inform them that worms are much more resiliant and hardy than many think. 


As far as diotomaceous earth, there has been new studies on this with birds. I am sorry but I forget exactly what the concerns are at this time. Mary can tell you them. I was once in favour of this natural product as well until Mary and a few others enlightened me about it. Garlic is a better natural alternative to "discourage" worms from setting up house in large numbers. However and unfortunately, once they DO take up house, oftentimes, worming medications are the only for sure way to get rid of them completely.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Garlic, does garlic get rid of worms? At one time I had garlic bulbs growing in the pigeon house. Kip chowed on them non stop so I quit doing that, not sure if you can have a garlic over dose. Can they over do it on garlic?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for your informative post, Brad.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=60879&postcount=1

When I mentioned Jesse's watery poops (fine now) to a pigeon rescuer, they mentioned worms.
Now I'm worried again.
Jesse has been here exactly thirteen months tonight.
Is it a possiblity that he may have had worms all this time? 
Do you know if worm medication can be harmful in any way? If Jesse does not have worms, I would hate to give him a drug unnecessarily. 
Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the interesting post..

Lin, That could workd (the DE) though I have heard about it having negative effects if inhaled, and or used in open areas in the loft. As for it being taken internally I guess it could be put in a capsule and should be just fine.
I think black seed would also have positive effects on worms, I wish someone could do some study on it though : )
Garlic is good of course as well... And probably if it's used regularly can help boost the immune system and keep away these types of parasites.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

phyll said:


> Thanks for your informative post, Brad.
> When I mentioned Jesse's watery poops (fine now) to a pigeon rescuer, they mentioned worms.
> Now I'm worried again.
> Jesse has been here exactly thirteen months tonight.
> ...



Hi Phyll, 

Yes, it is possible that Jesse had worms prior to you getting him. But before you start to worry....do you have a vet that you trust? If you do, then you could take Jesse in for a fecal float. They don't cost very much and they can test for worms and other internal parasites. It's best if you have two tests done actually just to make sure nothing shows up. This way, you won't be medicating him unnecessarily. I use ivermectin (Ivomec) as a wormer myself and it is used my many vets to treat birds. It's safe as any of them and I've never had a problem with over dosing or side effects. You should see my birds poop these days  

I hope you will ease your mind and get a fecal float done


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Brad do you use the injectable ? normally that is what I use and drop a couple of drops down the throat. But a buddy of mine is a sales rep for livestock Meds and says that the injectable is designed for just that, injecting, he uses the skin asorbing Ivomec which I just tried, it is just hard for me to compare though as worms aren't a real problem here and the birds are never on the ground. Normally I only worm every two or three years or if I suspect something with a bird worm wise. Has anyone else tried the skin absorbing Ivomec ? Phyll I would worm the bird just "because" but after that not be to concerned about it unless you let the bird peck around on the ground outside or bring other birds that might be invested, of which should be wormed also. Where you live and conditions play a large role , in other words we get about 4 montes of very dry heat which is why worms aren't a big problem due to droppings on the floor or ground, some area's you get alot of humidity along with heat and these type of areas can be more prone to problems on a whole expessially if such area's don't have freezing temps during the Winter, dry heat and freezing temps are both helpful, where warmth and moisture is Ideal for bacteria and things such as worms.
Just my opinion


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Scott, 

Yes, I've got the injectable Ivomec now. It can be either injected into the skin or given orally. I wouldn't attempt an actual injection myself. Some vets might do this but I give it orally like you do. My vet uses the injectable orally though. The other Ivomec is called "pour on" and I've used this before as well. A couple of drops on the back of the neck. Now they say that using the pour-on is also effective in getting rid of internal parasites as well as external ones. I never feel "safe" that the pour-on works internally so I use the injectable to be sure. I'm sure the pour-on does in fact work like it should however because this is how it's administered to cattle to de-worm them.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Such a yummy topic!

I use as a flock and individual bird treatment (same bottle) Moxidectin Plus. It is the same as Moxidectin, but the Plus version also does tape worms. I used to use Droncit and Panacur, but have found that the Moxidectin Plus was more effective and not as harmful.

I buy it from http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-worms.html

It's cheaper than a vet visit (125ml, $24.00), and it can be added to water for flock treatment, or squirted into the mouth. This was the med I used in my worm picture.

The product was developed by Dr. Colin Walker, "The Flying Vet." (Australian Pigeon Company)

Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

phyll said:


> Is it a possiblity that he may have had worms all this time?



Hi Phyll, 

I meant to address this. Yes, it is possible for pigeons to carry worms over a long period of time and show little signs problems. Worms aren't always fatal, in fact, birds can live in an equalibrium with them. It mostly depends on how bad the infestation gets. Most wild birds carry worms of some form and degree of infestation. I think you should really get a fecal float done though.

Yong, 

Thanks for that information about the moxidectin...looks like good stuff. I remember seeing it before and just about bought some. I might still as med to rotate with.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*For What It's Worth...*

Mr. Squeaks passed what looked like a round worm  after he healed from having his right-side flight feathers amputated. A previous fecal check was, supposedly, negative. 

I took the worm to my Avian Vet, who prescribed Panacur. Squeaks passed SIX more worms.  No problems since. HOWEVER, he is having another fecal done tomorrow at a general check-up appointment.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm curious....what is the dose the doctor prescribed for your Mr. Squeaks on the Panacur?

Thank you

Treesa


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, I don't remember except the dosage was over a period of a few days. I will check with Dr. Burke tomorrow (Thursday) and let you know. At that time, he was also still quite young - not yet 6 mo. old.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Got It!*

Well, funny how things come back to mind once you find out what the original answer is!

The dosage for the Panacur was 0.05 cc by mouth daily for 3 days. Wait 3 weeks and repeat. At the time, he was about 4-5 months old.

I am VERY happy to say that Squeakers passed his check-up with FLYING colors. No parisites/worms or other nasties! He weighs 1.03 lbs. and Dr. Burke says he looks GREAT! Mr. Squeaks already KNEW that  and wondered why I submitted him to such a long ride that he got car sick and threw up!  

He is now home and back to his usual feisty self!


----------

